# new rifle



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

got a new rifle today as a replacement to the defective shotgun cabelas sold me i chose a handi rifle in 223


----------



## Tc hunter (Aug 18, 2012)

That's a good gun. But a tad different than a shotgun lol. Nothing wrong with it though

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

yeah they didnt have any shotguns i liked for the pricerange i had to work with so i got this
besides i can get a shotgun barrel or other rifle barrels for this one


----------



## Tc hunter (Aug 18, 2012)

christopher said:


> yeah they didnt have any shotguns i liked for the pricerange i had to work with so i got this
> besides i can get a shotgun barrel or other rifle barrels for this one


Well that blows. Yeah you can get all kinds of barrels for them...I was thinking about getting one in 22-250

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Cool...what kind of shotgun was it?


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

it was a tristar diana super mag basically a benelli clone


----------



## old skunk (Aug 14, 2012)

hay i got one of them in 223 real nice gun dont think u will have any trouble out of it it small and at 5.333 lbs u cant beat that put a good scope on it and get zero in and go kill some yots oh i got a 3/9by 40 bushnell and i love it with mine 150yds eazy


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

yeah i have a scope but just my luck the wrong rings looks like walmart will break me again tomorrow lol


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

that should get the job done. Make sure you take some pictures of the groups it prints when you head out amd start shooting.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Cool gun. The best part is all the interchangeable things you can do with it. The weight and size is perfect for a brush gun too.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You'll like the handi rifle, I know a few people with them that love them.


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

here she is wearin a scope 3-9x40 trashco


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

hey skunk what rings are you usin on yours medium or high


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

latest upgrade and another new toy lol


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

They are good rifles and you should get many years of very good shooting out of it.


----------



## byrock (Sep 2, 2012)

Nice looking gun have fun with it.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I didn't have any luck with a sporter barrel model but the heavy barrel model shot like a dream. I just needed more than one shot for doubles


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

You'll love that rig!

I also have a walnut stocked one in .22 Hornet and one in .223. Also, an additional laminated stock gun fully rifled 12-gauge heavy barrel Ultra Slug. The triggers were poor but a good gunsmith took care of both of them. No complaints.

I am now about to contact H & R to get two additional barrels fitted: .300 AAC Blackout and another in .500 Smith and Wesson.

I just gave one away at our Youth Hunt event in .20-gauge Ultra Slug. The barrel is as heavy as a truck axle and works great with all the modern sabot slug ammo.

A word of caution applies: Beware of the one-gun man! Actually I borrowed that comment from an outdoor writer from years past, but it sure fits with this one-gun, poor man's arsenal.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I am right in there with you. Pick one that will fill the job for all your needs and you will become quite good with it.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I agree. I pretty much shoot everything that i can with my savage pred in .223 except for anything deer and bigger I pull out my savage in 300win mag. I love shooting my .223


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Rifle looks great. I see that CVA now also has a single shot rifle called the Scout. Seems they are wanting to give the Handi rifle some competition.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I would love to have a break action single shot I just cant get over only having one shot in my gun when I get more than one coyote come in.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

My dad started me hunting with a single shot shotgun and said make each shot count. I still aim for that even when it seems like a am shooting pretty fast, it took my son a while to figure that out when was young.


----------

